# MSI Radeon RX 580 ARMOR 8G OC 8GB - Samsung Bios HELP me Please



## designay19 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello, I have the following card in my hand. I am using simpleming. i need bios. If you are using +30 and 70-80w value. Could you share as picture and file. thanks.

113-MSITV341MH.6X0   
K4G80325FC (UNKNOWN)

0:250 - 111000000000000022CC1C00628C110B205709080DC3B0010020420021011420AA8800A000000000040308091B0D0E0E
0:400 - 333000000000000022CC1C006394121120570A091144B102002043002A021420BA8800A00000000006040C0E2B10120F
0:600 - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520241A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906121541151810
0:900 - 333000000000000022CC1C00E7B4362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000E081A20621D2012
0:1000 - 333000000000000022CC1C000839372B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A0000000000F091D236D1F2213
0:1125 - 333000000000000022CC1C000839372B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A0000000000F091D236D1F2213
0:1250 - 333000000000000022CC1C0029414831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000110A21287B222614
0:1250 - 333000000000000022CC1C004A494937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A000000000130B252D89252A14
0:1375 - 333000000000000022CC1C008C515A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000150D293197282E15
0:1500 - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116
0:1625 - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
0:1750 - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
0:2000 - 777000000000000022CC1C0031FE7F57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A00300000020123846DB354019


----------

